
Zuckerberg donates €500k for Italy earthquake in ad credits - kurren
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/08/29/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-wife-priscilla-chan-meet-pope-francis/
======
kurren
Most disgusting act of 'philanthropy' ever?

~~~
mtmail
The title of the article is "Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg and wife Priscilla
Chan meet with Pope Francis" and says the company gave those credits, not Mark
Zuckerberg.

